# NOT a Longhorn rod



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

This one's just black & orange... more of a Halloween look. Phenix X-13 cranking blank, cracked paint Fuji ACS reel seat, Madiera orange and Pro-wrap black thread, JTob's on the end of the tiger, Turn-Tex cactus butt with inlaid TX quarter, micro guides all on top, Threadmaster finish. 

Pics came out a little dark under the cloud cover...


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks killer Kyle!!..Nice work!..What method did you use to swell the front of the reel seat?


----------



## Gig Flatty (May 21, 2008)

Great work. Clean and sharp looking


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Wafflejaw said:


> Looks killer Kyle!!..Nice work!..What method did you use to swell the front of the reel seat?


Thanks Walker! It's just a black rubber winding check covered in a few layers of finish.


----------



## fishfan (Dec 31, 2011)

Coastalbent,
Looks great!!

How did you get the black and orange Thread to look like its braided (Buy the hook keeper)? Do you twist the thread together then wrap it?


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

fishfan said:


> Coastalbent,
> Looks great!!
> 
> How did you get the black and orange Thread to look like its braided (Buy the hook keeper)? Do you twist the thread together then wrap it?


"Olive Branch"! I just used the technique for the first time with great results. Takes practice, but worth it!


----------



## Bullard International (Dec 9, 2011)

fishfan said:


> Coastalbent,
> Looks great!!
> 
> How did you get the black and orange Thread to look like its braided (Buy the hook keeper)? Do you twist the thread together then wrap it?


That is a method introduced by Jim Trelikes, the "Olive Branch". Not only is Jim one of the absolute top builders in the country, he is one of the nicest men I have ever known. The article and tutorial was printed by the RodCrafters Journal. From what I understand the issue is sold out. If you will pm me I will give you a link to the tutorial by Jim Trelikes himself!

One of the surprises for the show involves much of the art that Jim has introduced. A big unveiling that will surprise many of you guys!!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Kyle you've done another great job on a great looking rod. I always did like the color combination of black and orange. Some of the techniques you use to build your rods make it very easy to recognize your rods above all the rest.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

That's correct Sylvia. It's Jim's Olive Branch wrap. Thanks for contributing to the drama free zone!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Beautiful work. Here is the info on the "olive branch." I hope that I can do this. Nope, didn't work but look on the Rodbuildingforum.com web site. The instructions are there called "olive branch inlay."


----------



## Bullard International (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the email...I didn't realize we could put another forums web address on the forum. Here's the master himself giving a tutorial on his Olive Branch.

Take it away Jim!
http://www.rodbuilder.co.uk/showthread.php?663-The-Jim-Trelikes-Olive-Branch


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Real Sharp!!!! My JTOB's look like **** compared to these. I guess you shouldn't do them with metallics.

Great Build Kyle


----------



## saltymate (Oct 1, 2011)

Super nice rod man, that thing is sick. How many hours did you have to put in on this

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

saltymate said:


> Super nice rod man, that thing is sick. How many hours did you have to put in on this
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


Too many to make a livin' at it!! :cheers:


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Most impressive! Did you do the the reelseat? Shouldn't you be catching bass and fending off Zetas?


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Goags said:


> Shouldn't you be catching bass and fending off Zetas?


That's this weekend... I'm reminded of a quote from my cousin a while back:

"13 people got shot on Falcon last week, but as Kyle told me "12 of em were bad guys. Let's go fishing!"

Salinillas here we come.... :brew:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Dang! Really nice! Gives me inspiration!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

ps.... If I don't make it back, please keep 2Cool drama free.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

That is a nice rod! How do you do a tiger wrap or whatever it's called ?


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

daryl1979 said:


> That is a nice rod! How do you do a tiger wrap or whatever it's called ?


Come to the show in Feb and see first hand.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Very nice. Beats the heck out of my Allstar rod.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I wish I could that weekend but I'll be working


----------



## redfish..yum (Nov 17, 2011)

*Rod works great, Thanks!*

Just have to say that this was the highlight of my graduation party when my dad handed me the rod. I tried holding in my emotions but couldn't any longer after I was handed this amazing gift. It works just as good as it looks. Great vibration in the rod and can feel the shock from the bite all the way in your palm. Amazing work. Thanks.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

redfish..yum said:


> Just have to say that this was the highlight of my graduation party when my dad handed me the rod. I tried holding in my emotions but couldn't any longer after I was handed this amazing gift. It works just as good as it looks. Great vibration in the rod and can feel the shock from the bite all the way in your palm. Amazing work. Thanks.


Great to hear!! Thanks for the kind words! Be sure to send me a pic of the first trophy that it hauls in!! :cheers:


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Kyle you nailed another one! Congrats


----------



## Jrob78 (Jun 13, 2010)

Great work as always! I love the orange and black halloween look!


----------



## sliverking79 (Feb 14, 2008)

nice rod sir


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

That is nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Hijacking my own thread:walkingsm

Made it back from Falcon without incident... Here's a couple Mexican bass that got a free trip to the USA. Both caught on Phenix X-13 blanks...

The guys that won had a 9lb average so we weren't quite in the hunt. Needed 4 more like the one on the left. :headknock


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Hell yea man!!!!...That is a beast!...Nice bass Kyle!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Good looking feesh! The kevlar jersey is a nice touch. :cheers:


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

*Rod*

Sweet looking rod, what would be the price on a Texas themed rod?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Tough pole.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

WOW !!! Amazing and what craftsmanship. I love it


----------

